Ask HN: Happiness is Unconscious As Suffering is the sole origin of consciousnes - ghosthamlet
======
PaulHoule
One could say that goal-driven behavior, anxiety, suffering, and quite a few
things have to do with the difference between "what is" and ("what i want" |
"what is right" | "what i am used to" | ...)

Which then begs the question: does a thermostat suffer on a very cold day?

~~~
ksaj
That begs the question as to whether thermostats can suffer at all.*

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question)

~~~
PaulHoule
Thanks for the correction!

